# Stingray infection???



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys.

So I noticed something funky on one of my rays the other night and I'm not to sure what to make of it. Looks like some sort of fungal infection. 
Google searches brought me nothing. Only solution I could find was to add salt, I added two pounds last night and debating another. The tank is 120 gallons.

PH: 6.0
N03:5
N02:0
NH3:0
Temp: 82

Its the larger of the two thats got the infection. She is about 5 inches now. I bought her from fantasy aquatics about 3 - 4 months ago.

She still hand feeds like a pig. Getting either Frozen blackworms or bloodworms every night.

Let me know what you guys think, Not to sure if any other action should be taken here.


















Thanks,

Alex


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump bump anyone?


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

What is your KH and GH at?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Not 100% sure. I decided not to buff this tank as everything has stayed fairly stable. My kh is higher than zero as I do use crushed coral.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

if you have crushed coral why your ph only 6? it is quite low for ray. As for infection its hard to tell from picture but as long as it is eating and you can keep up with water change then it should be go away. Btw the ray is quite skinny, need to feed more.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome, Hopefully the infection will go away soon. She isn't too skinny, Probably not the fattest ray out there but man has she put on the weight sense i got her. Will continue to up feeding as she gets older. I was keeping at 6 because thats what my SA cichlids are at. Would you recomend straight even 7 or higher?

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Atleast 7 and up and more water change as possible.


----------

